# Stories that would make awesome Disney movies!



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

I was just thinking about all the fairy tales and how there are so many more stories that would make great movies.  And of course only Disney knows how to do it best!

Here's a few I thought of:
1) _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ by William Shakespeare, if you didn't know already _The Lion King_ is based on _Hamlet_ and I think it would be cool to do another one by shakespeare.
2) Stories of Daphne and Apollo, Psyche and Eros, etc. Basically all the classic mythology stories. They already did Hercules how about some more gods?
3) _The Book of Lost Things_ A really cool fantasy novel for about the ages 12-16. Though I read it when I was 17 lol. It's really good and combines many classic fairytales into one epic story.

If anyone has anymore ideas feel free to share!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Candide.

Sorry, I just like to see lots and lots of animated blood.


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> Candide.
> 
> Sorry, I just like to see lots and lots of animated blood.


What's Candide?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

jada_artist said:


> What's Candide?


Candide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pathosray (Mar 13, 2012)

Hanibal Lector would be a good one I think. It's 'horror' scenes would be almost as scary as Pinochio or Fantasia.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Stories you would like to see ruined by making them into Disney movies!Fixed the title for you.


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Pathosray said:


> Hanibal Lector would be a good one I think. It's 'horror' scenes would be almost as scary as Pinochio or Fantasia.


How was Pinnochio scary? Has a lot of adult themes to it. but scary?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Matvey said:


> Stories you would like to see ruined by making them into Disney movies!Fixed the title for you.


What are you talking about? Disney is awesome! I love fantasy but most other companies just don't do it as well. Like I was not a fan of Lord of the Rings. HP has a great cast but with some of the movies they left too much out. But I love Disney movies like Narnia, Maleficent, and Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

deep throat 2 dicks revenge
this has Disney written all over it


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Aww no one's taking this serious


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Disney has done the same thing Shakespeare did: Take the popular myths and stories of the day, and sensationalize them for a target audience. 

What popular myths have they not yet sensationalized?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Disney has done the same thing Shakespeare did: Take the popular myths and stories of the day, and sensationalize them for a target audience.
> 
> What popular myths have they not yet sensationalized?


What's wrong with that? And I listed a few stories in the first post. Greek mythology. All they have done was Hercules but there are so many more stories they could use. And of course there are so many great books out there too.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

jada_artist said:


> What's wrong with that? And I listed a few stories in the first post. Greek mythology. All they have done was Hercules but there are so many more stories they could use. And of course there are so many great books out there too.


Nothing is wrong with that! It was merely an observation (something you and I do incessantly). 

I think there's a problem with revisiting the Greek myths. The Big Diz doesn't seem to like to revisit a theme once they've already done it. What about Babylon?


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Nothing is wrong with that! It was merely an observation (something you and I do incessantly).
> 
> I think there's a problem with revisiting the Greek myths. The Big Diz doesn't seem to like to revisit a theme once they've already done it. What about Babylon?


They keep doing disney fairytales why not mythology? Yeah a Babylonian tale would be cool or even Egyptian


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

I like the Talking to Dragons series by Patricia C. Wrede. It's about a princess that runs away to live with dragons, and _doesn't _want a prince to come and save her (at least that's book 1). I like the snarky humor and her independent streak. Any princess movie that doesn't rely on a prince to do the saving is a good thing in my book:kitteh:


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

jada_artist said:


> 1) _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ by William Shakespeare, if you didn't know already _The Lion King_ is based on _Hamlet_ and I think it would be cool to do another one by Shakespeare.


Ohh, I'd love to see MacBeth or Othello. 



jada_artist said:


> 2) Stories of Daphne and Apollo, Psyche and Eros, etc. Basically all the classic mythology stories. They already did Hercules how about some more gods?


Yes! Hades and Persephone would be great.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Babylonian mythology would be great. Marduk vs. Tiamat, with songs! 

Egyptian mythology - the story of Horus has plenty of potential. Some bits could be difficult: Isis can't bring Osiris back to life because a crab has eaten his penis Unless they do it as an innuendo-laden comic extravaganza, in which it's never stated outright what's been lost. "You are offensive because this page has a sword which I choose to say is not a sword."

Faust

Something based on Russian folktales - Baba Yaga, Koshchei the Deathless, the Fire Bird, the waters of life and death, rusalkas, domovoi, &c

Japanese folklore - Momo the Peach Boy?

Terry Pratchett's Tiffany Aching books

Jonathan Stroud's Bartimaeus - cleverer and funnier than Rowling

Walter Moers
James Branch Cabell

The Cthulthu Mythos


Into the Woods is the first move in a plan for Disney to make family-friendly adaptions of all Sondheim's works. Next up: Company, Follies, Assassins, and Sunday in the Park with George.

And @Xahhakatar, there is an all-singing, all-dancing musical version of Voltaire:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Omg yes the cthulhu mythos!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

With songs taken from Lovecraft's poetry. Surreal non-Euclidean cartoon drawings harking back to the early days of Disney - the "Elephants on Parade" sequence in _Dumbo_, and _Fantasia_. Cthulhu rising from the sea. (Hang on! Ursula in _Little Mermaid_?) And everyone goes stark raving MAD and dies horribly. In agony.

...

Actually, what about making a movie that looks like a Disney family friendly film on the surface - and underneath, glimpsed out of the corner of the eye, it's so nightmarish that anyone who sees it goes insane?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I actually already wrote a song from the perspective of Abdul Alhazred.

*When my words are read

They shall be abused

I cannot prevent them from being misused

I do not expect you to agree with my views

Or believe my implausible news

I'm telling the truth

This is not a lie

I have seen hundreds of innocents die

Still they believe that they still are alive

And yet they are empty inside

I know what I saw

I know what I heard

I have no evidence, but heed my word

They say I am mad

They say I am wrong

Still I believe I've been right all along

I saw past the line

It was not divine

You can console me, but I am not fine

Leave me alone with the peace I may find

In the refuge of my broken mind

Your god has no brain

He became insane

Long before humankind lived to feel pain

The light of Heaven has long been destroyed

Space is a frozen black void

I know what I saw

I know what I heard

I have no evidence, but heed my word

They say I am mad

They say I am wrong

Still I believe I've been right all along

The lord rests alone

Upon his black throne

The faceless, the fleshless, the formless unknown

Lost in the remains of a dimension

Far beyond your comprehension

A black solar flare

No life shall be spared

And most dishearteningly, no one will care

For, existence you shall learn to despise

Thus you shall fear not demise

I know what I saw

I know what I heard

I have no evidence, but heed my word

They say I am mad

They say I am wrong

Soon, you shall see I was right all along*


----------

